# Storm & Breezie



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Here are a few from today. Storm @ 1 week, and Breezie @ 4 days.
They are growing right before my eyes!!! Amazing. That mare's milk
must be powerful stuff....... LOL!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They are so adorable!!! I love the white on the first foal's forehead!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Those babies sure are interested in the camera! So sweet


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm still amazed at how the colts are born with adult length legs. How the heck to they walk on those things.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Those babies sure are interested in the camera! So sweet


I'm not sure if it was the camera, or the goofey sounds & silly talking they heard coming from the person behind the camera! :curtain:


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I'm still amazed at how the colts are born with adult length legs. How the heck to they walk on those things.


Yep, it is pretty amazing when you consider that 15 minutes after they are born, they are standing up & walking around. They are incredible creatures.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gorgeous babies. I cant decide which one I like better but Breezie with her dark coat is just so pretty. It must be fun to watch them play and grow up.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

How cute, can't make up my mind wich one I love more!

Great pictures!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I can't wait to see pictures of them gamboling around together in the pasture in a few weeks. Both are darling!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Just precious! I love foals!!!!! I saw 2 new babies out in the barnyard just up the road from me and just wanted to stop and stare!!!!!!! The miracle of new life!!!!!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

They are adorable


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow, how beautiful are they?????


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful animals.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow they are growing fast! Both look like they are older than just 4 days and one week...Just Beautiful!!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Theyre such majestic animals to bad they scare the living crap outta me.


----------

